# Doth Judge and Make War



## Turtle (Jan 16, 2010)

_"I saw heaven opened, and behold a white horse; and he that sat upon him was called Faithful and True, and in righteousness he doth judge and make war."_ Rev 19:11

Certainly the confessions speak somewhat on judgment. Do any of the confessions address war? How about commentaries? (The question is mostly particular to this passage, but in general as well.)


Bryan
Tampa, FL


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 16, 2010)

The Word of God is the Sword of the Spirit. 

It, under Christ's guidance, judges the hearts of men and makes Holy War until the world is converted.


----------

